# FS: THANKS EVERYONE All fish Gone



## Gregzz4

Thanks everyone for helping me empty my tanks !!!

Plants, Rocks, Wood etc for sale here
Equipment for sale here


----------



## hotspike

Hi,

I'll take your L201 and your Cardinals


----------



## Gregzz4

Cardinals pending to hondas3000

L201 pending to hotspike


----------



## verkion

Still have your harlequin rasboras? Ill take em!

Thanks
verkion


----------



## Shiyuu

Interested in shrimp, anyone wanna share it?


----------



## Gregzz4

Green Barbs, Lemons and L201 Gold Spot sold
Thanks hotspike


----------



## Gregzz4

Some prices updated


----------



## Gregzz4

Cardinals sold thanks hondas3000
OMG, he walked over with a bucket 'cause he lives 5 HOUSES DOWN THE STREET
Who woulda ever known?


----------



## Gregzz4

Denisonis sold Thanks kamfa
Large stump sold too

Still lots of rock, plants and wood for sale
I'll list it all when the fish are gone, but you should come look as the fish buyers are gonna get it all


----------



## Gregzz4

Rasboras sold Thanks verkion
Glowlights sold Thanks kamfa


----------



## Gregzz4

Pygmy Corys and some more wood sold
Thanks Clown Lover
Still lots of fish, rock, wood and plants
Call or come have a look
As I said, I'll post it all when the fish are sold


----------



## stlove1

I'm interested in the angels.


----------



## Nereid

Do you have a picture of the wood, and how much would it be? we are looking for gnarled and interesting wood for our 220gal tank


----------



## Gregzz4

I will start a post today with all the Plants, Rock and Wood.
Plus some other deco.


----------



## Gregzz4

Nereid said:


> Do you have a picture of the wood, and how much would it be? we are looking for gnarled and interesting wood for our 220gal tank


Sending you a PM


----------



## Gregzz4

Zebra Danios, Angel, Albino and Panda Corys sold
Thanks stlove1


----------



## neven

if you are unable to sell the dwarf chain loaches, send me a PM, i've got a small group of them that i pamper. Haven't planned on buying more for a while, which is why i'd rather wait to see if there are no takers


----------



## Gregzz4

neven said:


> if you are unable to sell the dwarf chain loaches, send me a PM, i've got a small group of them that i pamper. Haven't planned on buying more for a while, which is why i'd rather wait to see if there are no takers


Neven, you could always make an offer

Everyone else, I have been making deals on the spot, so come have a look
And don't miss my link in the original post for the landscape stuff


----------



## Gregzz4

List updated and some price adjustments


----------



## Gregzz4

Added some pic links


----------



## Gregzz4

Sheesh, these Sterbais. Can't turn my back on 'em for a minute 
They spawned again when I wasn't looking, so I only managed to save 8 eggs so far.


----------



## Gregzz4

Dwarf Chain Loaches and Red Phantoms sold
Thanks neven


----------



## Gregzz4

Sterbais and Threadfins, plus some Japonicas, Plants, Wood and Rocks sold
Thanks SeaHorse Fanatic

Keep the sales up guys, I am willing to take offers

This tank is being shut down and you will get a great deal on stuff if you come over


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Thanks for the great deals Greg, Keep in touch when you go saltie:bigsmile:

Anthony


----------



## Gregzz4

King Tiger and Clowns sold
Thanks JJason


----------



## Gregzz4

Shrimp sold
Thanks Roberto Luongo


----------



## Gregzz4

New prices are up
Need these last guys gone so I can drain the tank


----------



## neven

come on! someone buy the Synodontis Petricola, they are too nice a fish to be the last ones left.


----------



## Gregzz4

Whiptails and Ottos sold
Thanks bowman00


----------



## Gregzz4

More photos of the Female Pleco
Also a deal on the Petricolas


----------



## shaobo

Greg, what PH are you keeping these Petricola?


----------



## Gregzz4

shaobo said:


> Greg, what PH are you keeping these Petricola?


pH 7.1-7.2
GH 5
KH 5-5.5
Nitrates 5-10
Phosphates 0.25-0.5
79 degrees


----------



## bowman00

great display on the tanks!!! BUY from Greg! Awesome deals at a great price! good luck on the sale


----------



## Gregzz4

Petricolas sold
Thanks rich16


----------



## Athomedad

*BNP & tetra*

I am interested in the remaining but when do you need them gone? I just finished medicating the tank they would go into. Thanks


----------



## Gregzz4

PM sent you can call me


----------



## Gregzz4

Pleco sold
Thanks kirkdgxp


----------



## Gregzz4

Bump for free Blackskirts


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

pmed.........................................


----------



## Gregzz4

Pending pickup tonight


----------



## Gregzz4

Blackskirts gone
Thanks Johnnyfishtanks

And that's it for now until the rest of the plants go

Thanks everybody for helping me empty my tanks!!!


----------

